# It´s that Sheltie again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

First time outside with his Tunnel.
If you can tell me how to stop his barking I will be very happy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are all his Fans?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Reminds me of an old Norfolk countryman's joke -

"that dog wants balancing - a bit of lead in its left ear"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Reminds me of an old Norfolk countryman's joke -
> 
> *"that dog wants balancing - a bit of lead in its left ear*"


Will that stop him barking? :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not if he is a true Sheltie, no


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Not if he is a true Sheltie, no


He is our fourth Sheltie, the other 3 didn´t play like he does, so didn´t bark like he does either. 
I think most agility dogs kick up a shindy.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Always taught them to 'Speak'........Then one finger or the name meant stop!
But you have to do the first bit first!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Always taught them to 'Speak'........Then one finger or the name meant stop!


Yes he speaks on command and stops when I say enough, but to turn him off when he is playing, I haven´t found the right key yet Ted.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant. Very well trained I would say. his barking is him saying "if I go through this tunnel again will I get a biscuit"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Brilliant. Very well trained I would say. his barking is him saying "if I go through this tunnel again will I get a biscuit"


He makes up his own games sometimes and yes he is getting fed up going through the tunnel, but that was the first time we had it in the garden. I need to get him more things to do, like jumps, something to climb over and maybe a seesaw then he won´t be bored.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Yes he speaks on command and stops when I say enough, but to turn him off when he is playing, I haven´t found the right key yet Ted.


Obviously two separate activities....while he is playing/barking order 'speak' then 'enough'?

Enter him in a couple of Flyball competitions and he'll soon get a sore throat.....but it doesn't last long!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Obviously two separate activities....*while he is playing/barking order 'speak' then 'enough'*?
> 
> Enter him in a couple of Flyball competitions and he'll soon get a sore throat.....but it doesn't last long!


I will try that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He makes up his own games sometimes and yes he is getting fed up going through the tunnel, but that was the first time we had it in the garden. I need to get him more things to do, like jumps, something to climb over and maybe a seesaw then he won´t be bored.


He seems more like a young dog that a 12 year old Jan. doesnt look bored to me because you keep him entertained and active.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He is an amazing little chap, even at his ripe old age he can still learn new things.

I may get him this set, he knows the hoop, he jumps through my arms, he knows jump, but he has never been taught the slalom


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Many years ago in one of my classes the owner of a dog said..."No! he will never get over that!!"
He did!
It was a 6' wall and the dog was a Papillon.

They never cease to amaze.:wink2:

PS. The wall and floor were suitably padded and safe......0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Many years ago in one of my classes the owner of a dog said..."No! he will never get over that!!"
> He did!
> It was a 6' wall and the dog was a Papillon.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there is no agility in this area that he can go to, the reason I want to get these things for him is because I am not as agile as Hans was, he would get down on the floor and play all sorts of Games with him, Mums a bit boring coz she can't do that.
I don't want to try anything too ambitious, 12 year old bones may not like it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a new activity, aimed at old agility dogs, called Hoopers. Much gentler on the joints but they seem to have as much fun doing it. I am sure you will find it on YouTube. I tried it with Georgia but she is not really into games especially in a class situation. The other dogs seemed to love it though. It is easy on the handler too


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Next week August 6th this little chap will be 12 years old.

The agility stuff arrived yesterday, I put it together this afternoon and this is 10 minutes into the training.

Who was it that said you can´t tech old dogs new tricks :laugh:

Video will be made as soon as he can do them all one after the other.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

No pictures Jan, just the dreaded question mark.

They have now disappeared from your post???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> No pictures Jan, just the dreaded question mark.
> 
> They have now disappeared from your post???


And now?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you Jan, worth waiting for.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Always taught them to 'Speak'........Then one finger or the name meant stop!
> But you have to do the first bit first!


Well I´ll be blowed, it worked Ted, I told him to sit at the beginning of the run and speak, he did of course " enough" I said and he did the jump hoop and weave (with a lot of guidance from me as he has never done anything like weaving before). He has a bit of job controlling himself before the tunnel, mostly quiet, but occasionally a couple of barks. I think I may have worn him out mentally as well as physically :grin2: because normally he is reluctant to come in asking for more play, each time I take a break (after about 10 mins) he is happy to come in. I think that's enough for today.

I hope the tunnel will stay where it is, the fixings are not very strong so I have put two heavy stones each end.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry Jan been on holiday for 3 days!
They encourage barking in the top flight to create atmosphere and exitement....or ...Good TV!
Your dog is fantastic and reminds me of our long time Rough Collie Trino she too was brilliant...in fact nearly as good as our Border Collie Glen!:wink2:


----------

